# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Temat fetare te largohen nga forumi

## 2043

Na u shpif ky forum qe kur myslimane e ortodokse, por edhe katoliket, e intensifikuan  tymnajat e tyre dhe e mbyten forumin me tema fetare ekstreme. Ne hyjme ketu ne forumin shqiptar dhe jo ate arab e as grek. Kane ikur me qindra anetare nga forumi sepse keta fetaret e bene si ferra me vreshtin, porsa futen koken  e mbyten fare frymen shqiptare ne forum. 
Nuk jam kunder fese, por jo te na behet feja ne kete forum primare se ky eshte forum i shqiptareve e jo i myslimaneve qe predikojne arabisht e as i ortodokseve qe falen greqisht.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Na u shpif ky forum qe kur myslimane e ortodokse, por edhe katoliket, e intensifikuan  tymnajat e tyre dhe e mbyten forumin me tema fetare ekstreme. Ne hyjme ketu ne forumin shqiptar dhe jo ate arab e as grek. *Kane ikur me qindra anetare nga forumi sepse keta fetaret e bene si ferra me vreshtin, porsa futen koken  e mbyten fare frymen shqiptare ne forum.* 
> Nuk jam kunder fese, por jo te na behet feja ne kete forum primare se ky eshte forum i shqiptareve e jo i myslimaneve qe predikojne arabisht e as i ortodokseve qe falen greqisht.


Ky osht justifikimi me idiot qe kam lexu ndonjeher ne jeten time. Kjo osht njesoj si me thon shqiptaret po largohen nga shqiperia sepse ka xhamia dhe kisha. Hajde psikopat hajde. :Mos:  :Mos:  :Mos:

----------


## drague

> Na u shpif ky forum qe kur myslimane e ortodokse, por edhe katoliket, e intensifikuan  tymnajat e tyre dhe e mbyten forumin me tema fetare ekstreme. Ne hyjme ketu ne forumin shqiptar dhe jo ate arab e as grek. Kane ikur me qindra anetare nga forumi sepse keta fetaret e bene si ferra me vreshtin, porsa futen koken  e mbyten fare frymen shqiptare ne forum. 
> Nuk jam kunder fese, por jo te na behet feja ne kete forum primare se ky eshte forum i shqiptareve e jo i myslimaneve qe predikojne arabisht e as i ortodokseve qe falen greqisht.


mire e ke doktor ,por iku i njomi me te thatin.

----------


## 2043

> Ky osht justifikimi me idiot qe kam lexu ndonjeher ne jeten time. Kjo osht njesoj si me thon shqiptaret po largohen nga shqiperia sepse ka xhamia dhe kisha. Hajde psikopat hajde.


Psikopat i sateme.  E keni bere forumin si xhami per te rekrutuar idiote drejt Sirise.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Meqense ka forume te posaqme per fenë, jam dakort me ken katërshiforin.

Ky form quhet shqiptarë, le të jetë i tillë.
Edhe ashtu , asnjëra nga fetë nuk kan dal nga shqiptarët , e as për shqiptarët.


Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ky form quhet shqiptarë, le të jetë i tillë.
> Edhe ashtu , asnjëra nga fetë nuk kan dal nga shqiptarët , e as për shqiptarët.
> SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!


Zoteri i nderuar. Te kam sqaruar edhe nje here tjeter se Jezusi i Nazaretit i cili jetoi para rreth 2000 viteve u kryqezua per mekatet e te gjithe botes.
Perse i nderuar nuk po thua se besimi krishter asgje nuk i pengon asnje shqiptari dhe jo vetem atij por asnje populli ne krejt rruzullin tokesor. Besimi krishter per dallim nga ateizmi dhe islami ka ndikim pozitiv ne shtet formim dhe ne permiresimin e ndergjegjes kulturore e qytetare te nje populli.
Krishti eshte edhe per shqipetaret, bile shume me shume se islami dhe ateizmi...

----------

dielli1 (08-11-2015)

----------


## WesternBlot

Nuk e kane fajin "fetaret" sepse disa prej tyre kane ose probleme mendore ose jane duke i sherbyer nje "zot " e di kujt. Fajin e kane mod-et  qe duhet te jene me te prere me kete lloj kategorie njerezish

----------


## BARAT

Shyqyr qe e kuptove o 2043 se pse kane ikur antaret te forumi tjeter, e si mundet ti durosh keta mjeker muta dhe keta orthomutat e greqis.

Forumi eshte kend ku cdo shqiptar qetsohet dhe nxjer mallin e historis dhe gjuhes shqipe.

Por po ta them dhe njehere 2043 qe ky forum nuk ka kthim mbrapa ndaj dhe do te sygjeroja te bashkoheshe me miq tuaj ne forumin tjeter.

Drague pse sja ke tregu forumin ledio ?

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Po ore mesia... e ke thënë këtë , si nuk e ke thënë. 

Por a nuk e keni lexuar cfarë kam thënë unë?!

Për shqiptarët jan flijuar heronjët e kombit tonë dhe askush tjetër. Kurse per mëkatet që bëjnë duhet të japin llogari ata që bëjn mëkate, e jo të bëjn mëkate e të thon se diksuh paska flijuar veten për mëkatet që bëjmë. Kjo është absurde, që në të vërtet i bën mëkatarët të ndihen mirë, dhe në një mënyr i stimulon që të bëjnë mëkate, sepse dikush per ta paska flijuar jeten. Koha e vjetër( para dy mi bjetësh me mend , e me trup ne shekullin 21!)

Nuk thash se po më pengon kjo ose ajo fe, por nuk po më pëlqen që jeni në këtë forum kombëtarë. 
Po e përseris , shkoni ne forume fetare dhe knaquni atje.

Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## BARAT

> Po ore mesia... e ke thënë këtë , si nuk e ke thënë. 
> 
> Por a nuk e keni lexuar cfarë kam thënë unë?!
> 
> Për shqiptarët jan flijuar heronjët e kombit tonë dhe askush tjetër. Kurse per mëkatet që bëjnë duhet të japin llogari ata që bëjn mëkate, e jo të bëjn mëkate e të thon se diksuh paska flijuar veten për mëkatet që bëjmë. Kjo është absurde, që në të vërtet i bën mëkatarët të ndihen mirë, dhe në një mënyr i stimulon që të bëjnë mëkate, sepse dikush per ta paska flijuar jeten. Koha e vjetër( para dy mi bjetësh me mend , e me trup ne shekullin 21!)
> 
> Nuk thash se po më pengon kjo ose ajo fe, por nuk po më pëlqen që jeni në këtë forum kombëtarë. 
> Po e përseris , shkoni ne forume fetare dhe knaquni atje.
> 
> ...


Ore Kili Merturi , perderisa pronari i forumit eshte prift dhe fetar i fese orthodhokse ky forum smundet te quhet forum kombetar.

Ketu keshtu ka qen gjithmone dhe i till do jete akoma.

----------


## 2043

> Shyqyr qe e kuptove o 2043 se pse kane ikur antaret te forumi tjeter, e si mundet ti durosh keta mjeker muta dhe keta orthomutat e greqis.
> 
> Forumi eshte kend ku cdo shqiptar qetsohet dhe nxjer mallin e historis dhe gjuhes shqipe.
> 
> Por po ta them dhe njehere 2043 qe ky forum nuk ka kthim mbrapa ndaj dhe do te sygjeroja te bashkoheshe me miq tuaj ne forumin tjeter.
> 
> Drague pse sja ke tregu forumin ledio ?


Me vijne rregullisht ftesa nga te gjithe miqte e vjeter per tu bashkuar ne forumin tjeter, por deshiroj te mbetem ketu, Jo sepse ky eshte nje forum me i mire se andej nga kane shkuar te tjeret, por une nuk hyj ne forum vetem per "kill of time".
Ky eshte nje forum i shqiptareve me tematika nga te gjitha fushat e jetes dhe i investuar nga njerez me dije te gjera. 
Ka se cfare te mesoje njeriu ketu. Aq me teper qe ka nje antaresi goxha te madhe. Jam perpjekur ashtu si edhe mjaft te tjere te kontribuoj ne mbarevajtjen, ne rritjen e numrit te antareve dhe ne pasurimin e ketij forumi me  prezencen time ketu.
Por po behet mjaft kohe qe keta fetaret apo pseudofetaret e kane kthyer kete ne folene e tyre dhe sillen ketu si ne nje   shtepi pa zot.  Po ndodh edhe ketu ajo qe gjeresisht po ndodh gjithandej. Njerezit e mire u hapin deren  miqve te panjohur ne nevoje e pastaj keta miqte me mjeker apo pa mjeker, fillojne tu prishin shtepine. 
Dhe vjen nje moment kur i zoti i shtepise me gjithe urtesine, dashurine, traditat, respektin , me gjithe deshiren qe ka per ti ndihmuar miqte qe i trokiten ne dere, do i perzere keta me shqelma perby@hesh , sepse ketu mblidhemi si shqiptare per shqiptarine e jo si arab e grek per te prishur Shqiperine.

----------

*Neteorm* (01-05-2021)

----------


## BARAT

2043 ketu ka antar qe jan me 200 nofka ndaj dhe ty te duket sikur numri i antarve eshte i madhe, jane pikerisht keta mjeker mutat.

Antaret dhe historianet e keti forumi i gjen te gjithe te perjashtuar ketu ndaj dhe ske ca lexon me, ato tema tashme lexohen vetem ne forumi tjeter.

Dhe dicka per mbyllje ky forum eshte i shitur miku im 

Me vjen keq qe ke kaq kohe qe ke kontribuar per kete forum dhe nuk je vlersuar asnjehere.

Dhe dua ti them albos dicka, ishim ne ata qe e bem kete forum dhe e treguam prap veten qe dim te ngrejm dhe nje forum te ri i cili eshte 100% shqiptar.

Tani mbaje forumin o Ilirian Papas dhe pije lengun .

----------


## mesia4ever

Kili shkoni pra edhe ju ne forum ateist dhe mysliman sepse mua po me pengon qe gjendeni ne forumin kombetar shqiptar?! Ju sjeni shqiptare, ju jeni ateiste dhe myslimane...
Besimi qe Perendia eshte kryqezuar per mekatet tona nuk justifikon vazhdimin me mekate. Zoti e therret njerezimin ne pendim. Kur Jezusi pa se nje prostitute ishte duke u vrare me gure per mekatin e saj, Ai nuk i tha 'vazhdo me mekate e imoralitet sepse sakrifica ime e ben te pa rendesishme jeten tende ne vazhdim, se a do te mekatosh apo jo sepse mekatet tua do te falen pafundesisht,' por i tha: 'shko dhe mos mekato me'. Pra vetem se besimi krishter therret ne pendim urrehet me se shumti nga ateistet dhe myslimanet, por urrejtja e tyre eshte e kote sepse Perendia e mund urrejtjen e ateisteve dhe myslimaneve me dashurine e Tij hyjnore.
Jo smund te me thuash shko ne at forum apo ne kete forum, rregullorja e forumit na lejon te shprehim mendimet e tona rreth feve por edhe per problemet dhe tematikat tjera qe lidhen me kombin tone. Ndrrone rregulloren atehere une as 1 sekonde sdo rri ne kete forum nese ty ste pelqen Bibla shmangi temat qe hapen per te. As mua sme pelqen ateizmi dhe islami dhe i urrej keto ideologji qe na kane shndrruar ne njerez pa tru (shiqoni politikanet tane) por nuk mund te i perze e as t'i urrej shqiptaret qe u sherbejne ketyre ideologjive. Perkundrazi i therras ne pendim dhe te vene besimin ne Zot sepse vetem duke besuar e zbatuar urdheresat e Zotit do te shkojme perpara.

----------


## 2043

> Kili shkoni pra edhe ju ne forum ateist dhe mysliman sepse mua po me pengon qe gjendeni ne forumin kombetar shqiptar?! Ju sjeni shqiptare, ju jeni ateiste dhe myslimane...
> Besimi qe Perendia eshte kryqezuar per mekatet tona nuk justifikon vazhdimin me mekate. Zoti e therret njerezimin ne pendim. Kur Jezusi pa se nje prostitute ishte duke u vrare me gure per mekatin e saj, Ai nuk i tha 'vazhdo me mekate e imoralitet sepse sakrifica ime e ben te pa rendesishme jeten tende ne vazhdim, se a do te mekatosh apo jo sepse mekatet tua do te falen pafundesisht,' por i tha: 'shko dhe mos mekato me'. Pra vetem se besimi krishter therret ne pendim urrehet me se shumti nga ateistet dhe myslimanet, por urrejtja e tyre eshte e kote sepse Perendia e mund urrejtjen e ateisteve dhe myslimaneve me dashurine e Tij hyjnore.
> Jo smund te me thuash shko ne at forum apo ne kete forum, rregullorja e forumit na lejon te shprehim mendimet e tona rreth feve por edhe per problemet dhe tematikat tjera qe lidhen me kombin tone. Ndrrone rregulloren atehere une as 1 sekonde sdo rri ne kete forum nese ty ste pelqen Bibla shmangi temat qe hapen per te. As mua sme pelqen ateizmi dhe islami dhe i urrej keto ideologji qe na kane shndrruar ne njerez pa tru (shiqoni politikanet tane) por nuk mund te i perze e as t'i urrej shqiptaret qe u sherbejne ketyre ideologjive. Perkundrazi i therras ne pendim dhe te vene besimin ne Zot sepse vetem duke besuar e zbatuar urdheresat e Zotit do te shkojme perpara.


Ore ti nuk mbushke fare..
edhe une ortodoks jam dhe e kam lexuar biblen me mire se ti, por boll na lodhe me predikime ne kete forum.
Ketu deshirojme te mblidhemi si shqiptare ne shtepine tone e jo ne kishe e as ne xhami.
jeni ca te deshtuar qe as syte nuk hapni dot e te shihni cndodh pertej mureve te vendeve tuaja te shenjta.

----------


## drague

> Ore ti nuk mbushke fare..
> edhe une ortodoks jam dhe e kam lexuar biblen me mire se ti, por boll na lodhe me predikime ne kete forum.
> Ketu deshirojme te mblidhemi si shqiptare ne shtepine tone e jo ne kishe e as ne xhami.
> jeni ca te deshtuar qe as syte nuk hapni dot e te shihni cndodh pertej mureve te vendeve tuaja te shenjta.


 :pa dhembe:  mesia me ket pune merr rrogen

----------

2053 (06-12-2017)

----------


## BARAT

Edhe ky mesia prift qenka ? sa qenkan shtuar mer jahu

----------


## Albo

> Na u shpif ky forum qe kur myslimane e ortodokse, por edhe katoliket, e intensifikuan  tymnajat e tyre dhe e mbyten forumin me tema fetare ekstreme. Ne hyjme ketu ne forumin shqiptar dhe jo ate arab e as grek. Kane ikur me qindra anetare nga forumi sepse keta fetaret e bene si ferra me vreshtin, porsa futen koken  e mbyten fare frymen shqiptare ne forum. 
> Nuk jam kunder fese, por jo te na behet feja ne kete forum primare se ky eshte forum i shqiptareve e jo i myslimaneve qe predikojne arabisht e as i ortodokseve qe falen greqisht.


Ne jeten e perditshme, ti i zgjedh njerezit me te cilet ti shoqerohesh. Shumica e njerezve zgjedhin te shoqerohen me njerez qe kane te njejtin botekuptim, apo botekuptim te ngjashem. Kjo te ben ty te ndihesh mire pasi je ne shoqerine e dikujt qe mendon e sillet si ty. Ky eshte "realiteti yt personal", nje fllucke sapuni ne te cilin ti jeton, mendon, e gjykon. Kjo fllucka e sapunit te vecon ty edhe nga ajo "xhungla" e realitetit te nje shoqerie te tere, qe e quajme "realiteti shqiptar". Nese realitetin personal ti e zgjedh ta krijosh vete, ashtu sic te pelqen ty, kete realitetin shqiptar nuk e zgjedh dot vete. Realiteti shqiptar eshte moria e te gjitha "flluckave te sapunit" qe secili prej nesh krijon dhe jeton brenda.

Forumi shqiptar nuk eshte hapur per te krijuar "fllucka  me te medha sapuni", qe t'iu beje ju te ndiheni akoma edhe me mire, por eshte hapur si nje pasqyre e realitetit shqiptar: realitetit te te gjitha atyre "flluckave te sapunit" te miliona shqiptareve ne mbare boten. Dhe perpara nje realiteti te till, perpara kesaj "xhungle",  shume anetare te forumit qe jane mesuar te jetojne brenda flluckes se tyre te sapunit, ndihen shume keq. Frikesohen, tmerrohen, marrin arratine. Dhe e bejne kete gje, per nje arsye te thjeshte: perballja me realitetin shqiptar, ate qe gjejne ne rruge apo ne qytet e ne bote, eshte shume ndryshe dhe e frikshme nga realiteti personal i "flluckes se sapunit". Te gjithe ata njerez qe ju i injoroni ne rruget e qytetit ku banoni, jane anetare te forumit shqiptar dhe shprehin ate qe mendojne lirshem ne kete forum. Misioni i forumit eshte qe ti caje te gjitha flluckat e realiteteve personale, me qellim qe shqiptaret te fillojne te komunikojne e bashkepunojne me njeri-tjetrin, pavaresisht se mund te kene botekuptim, arsim, besim fetar ndryshe nga njeri-tjetri.

Anetaret qe largohen nga forumi shqiptar pasi nuk perballen dot me pasqyren e realitetit shqiptar, bejne shume mire qe largohen. Eshte me mire qe ne forum te ngelen vetem 3 shqiptare qe dine te respektojne te plote lirine e cdo shqiptari, se sa forumi te kthehet ne nje platform te censuruar e filtruar. Kini plot media te tilla te filtruara e censuruara ne jeten tuaj: hidhini nje sy ekraneve te televizioneve dhe faqeve te gazetave. Asnjehere forumi shqiptar nuk do t'i mohoje qofte edhe nje shqiptari te vetem lirine e tij te fjales, apo lirine e tij te besimit. Po e beme nje gje te tille, atehere eshte me mire ta mbyllim forumin fare. Kjo na ka vecuar ne ne keto 20 vjet nga te gjitha format e tjera mediatike. Ne nuk i perbuzim, censurojme, tallim, shqiptaret qe i perkasin besimeve te ndryshme: ne i respektojme dhe u mbrojme lirine e tyre te fjales me cdo cmim.

Do zgjedhesh te jetosh ne realitetin personal te "flluckes se sapunit", apo do te zgjedhesh te shikosh ne sy perdite realitetin shqiptar ne mendimet e lira qe anetaret e forumit?! Forumi e ka bere zgjidhjen e tij. Zgjidhjen e dyte.

Albo

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Edhe ky mesia prift qenka ? sa qenkan shtuar mer jahu


Prit se je akoma ne replikat e para. Do habitesh me numrin ne fund prandaj ruaj forcat  :perqeshje:

----------


## 2043

I nderuas Albo shqiptari ( apo greku qofsh ka pak rendesi) !
Ti jeton ne Amerike dhe e sheh Shqiperine nga ekranet e tv apo comp, ndersa une kam 15 vjet i instaluar ketu me familjen pas emigrimit  relativisht te gjate. 
Meqe ti je partizani nr 1 i lirise se fjales ne Bote  dhe meqe pretendon se ky forum pasqyron realitetin shqiptar, atehere bej nje analize temave te forumit qe hapen dhe frekuentohen, bej nje analize edhe antaresise qe kontribuoi per ngritjen dhe pasurimin e ketij forumi dhe qe tashme eshte larguar, beji nje analize edhe nicknameve te rinj qe futen cdo dite per te bere propagande fetare dhe asgje tjeter, Te siguroj se do zbulosh qe ky nuk eshte ne te vertete realiteti shqiptar, . Ti ndoshta jeton vertet ne nje flluske sapuni amerikan, kurse une mik i dashur ndeshem cdo dite me realitetin bruto , me te mirat dhe te keqiat e ketij vendi. Realiteti i vendit ku une jetoj dhe ti e shikon nga pertej oqeanit nuk eshte ky qe ekspozohet ne forum. Nese ti  kerkon te hysh ne GINES si mbrojtes se fjales se lire te tre shqiptareve te vetem, atehere je i lire ta besh kete dhe te qofte e hajrit, Por meqe predikon nje realitet te gjithe shqiptareve e jo te ca veglave te paguara nga besimet fetare, atehere duhet te  mbrojme komunitetin nga keta fetare te pafe, te cilet  zhurmojne me nje qellim ne vetvete dhe aspak ne dobi te shqiptareve e te Shqiperise time te dashur.
Mua si shqiptar nuk me cudisin koret fetare te te gjitha kraheve, Ne historine e ketij vendi feja ka  ekzistuar qe ne  gjeneze, por  sot ndryshon demagogjia, sot pikerisht ata qe mallkuan e blasfemuan teknologjine e larte, pra pikerisht keta njerez, po e perdorin kete teknologji ne sherbim te tyre. Ne Historine e lashte te kombit tim ka patur plot figura me tyrbe apo me veladon qe u shuan per kete vend e per keta njerez . Edhe une e adhuroj Zotin dhe i falem Atij, por kjo nuk me largon aspak nga dashuria per Atdheun. Eshte pikerisht kjo dashuri qe me mban ne kete forum. Eshte bindja ime per te bere dicka me shume, aq sa mundem ne sherbim te Atdheut tim.
Nese kerkon ti sherbesh Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve o Albo shqiptari (alias Ilirian Papa)  , atehere mos kontribo per percarjen e tyre, Ngrihu mbi ndjenjat fetare apo helene dhe behu nje HERO . 
Ky forum nuk po i sherben me bashkimit te shqiptareve por percarjes se tyre.
Nese ky eshte qellimi yt atehere vazhdo dhe na jep leksione demokracie se helbete jemi te mitur e te pashkolluar dhe kur te lexojme ty na hapen syte dhe zemra na gufon nga gezimi (kujto Sali Protopapen tek filmi " I teti ne bronx).
Nese kerkon nje forum demokratik ku gjysma myslimane te shahet e te lavderohet me gjysmen e krishtere, je i lire perseri te vazhdosh. Ketu mblidhemi si shqiptare, komunitetet fetare kane forumet e tyre ashtu si edhe ne jeten e perditeshme e zhvillojne aktivitetin e tyre ne ambjente te caktuara. 
Te siguroj se askush nga ata qe u perkasin bindjeve te mija qytetare nuk ka oreks te degjoje hoxhet e forumit te kendojne 24/24 ore papushim, 
Demokracia qe ti predikon eshte demagogji. Ky forum duhet ta rishikoje problemin e  akomodimit te komuniteteve fetare ne foleza te caktuare ku te mund te falen apo te predikojne pafun, por jo te hapim faqen cdo dite dhe ne  dhjete tema gjashte prej tyre ti perkasin komuniteteve fetare. 
Nese nuk e rishikon kete verejtje shoqerore, atehere rezikon vertet qe tu shesesh demokraci ketu vetem dy hoxheve dhe nje prifti, packa se do kene nga 200 nickname e do te te duket forumi plot.
Me respekt 2043

----------

ACEE (09-11-2015),iliria e para (10-11-2015)

----------


## Albo

I nderuar 2043,

Ka mundesi ti marr leje "Popullit", "Partise" dhe "Atdheut", per te shprehur mendimin tim ne forum? Jo per gje, por nuk dua te "percaj" shqiptaret me shume se sa ata jane percare, as nuk dua qe te prish "miresine" dhe "begatine" qe shqiptaret trashegojne sot si popull.

- Cfare te drejtash gezon nje anetar i forumit qe i perket nje besimi te caktuar, qe nuk i gezon ti qe mund te mos jesh besimtar fare ose nuk te pelqen te lexosh per fene ne forum?

Ai mund te hapi tema per fene, ti mund te hapesh tema per sportin, nese sporti eshte pasioni yt.
Ai mund te shprehi mendimin e tij lirshem ne te gjitha nenforumet e forumit, ti mund te besh po te njejten gje.

Ma shpjego pak edhe mua se cfare privilegji u kemi dhene anetareve te nje besimi te caktuar ne forum, qe ta kemi mohuar ty qe nuk je besimtar?

Une jam i bindur qe si ti si ai besimtari anetar i ketij forumi gezoni te njejtat priviligje ne forum. Dallimi mes teje dhe atij besimtarit eshte se ai zgjedh ta levroje lirine e tij, ti zgjedh te mos e levrosh ne forum. Arsyeja perse ti zgjedh te mos e levrosh? Nuk te pelqen qe te shkruash ne te njejten faqe, ne te njejten teme, me ate anetarin tjeter besimtar. Sic ta bera te qarte edhe me lart, ky eshte problemi yt e jo i forumit. Nese nuk te pelqen te diskutosh me shqiptare te besimeve te ndryshme, zgjidh qe te mos marresh pjese ne forum. Qe nga dita e pare e deri ne diten e fundit, misioni i forumit nuk ndryshon: levrimi dhe respektimi i lirise se gjithe shqiptareve pa asnje dallim. Nese nuk te pelqen, ka plot forume te tjera shqiptare ne Internet ku mund te shkosh e diskutosh me ata qe mendojne si ty, dhe qe i perjashtojne, censurojne, largojne te gjithe ata shqiptare qe nuk mendojne aspo besojne si ata, me justifikimin "per te miren e Atdheut". Edhe shoku Enver per 50 vjet na vrau, burgosi, internoi, mbylli ne cmendine, me justifikimin "Per te miren e Atdheut" apo jo?!




> Nese kerkon nje forum demokratik ku gjysma myslimane te shahet e te lavderohet me gjysmen e krishtere, je i lire perseri te vazhdosh. Ketu mblidhemi si shqiptare, komunitetet fetare kane forumet e tyre ashtu si edhe ne jeten e perditeshme e zhvillojne aktivitetin e tyre ne ambjente te caktuara.


Me leje, a mund t'iu bej edhe nje pyetje tjeter meqenese je Patriot kaq i madh sa nuk te ze gjumi naten per hallet e Atdheut? Si gjithmone, pa dashur te prish "unitetin e madh shpirteror" te shqiptareve qe shoku Enver ngriti per 50 vjet ne Shqiperine komuniste, produkt i te ciles ti je.

- Nese ti i ve gishtin anetarit X ne forum, dhe i thua: ti nuk je shqiptar i vertete si une, pasi ti je musliman, ti hap vetem tema per Allahun tend ne forum, si mendon, si do te reagoje ai person? Do te jete me shume i prirur qe te integrohet ne shoqerine shqiptare e te japi nje kontribut pozitiv ne te, apo do te jete me i prirur per tu rekrutuar nga propaganda e keqe e atyre qe u fryjne ne vesh: hajde luftoni me ne ne emer te Allahut ne Siri e Irak, se ju as vellezerit tuaj te nje gjaku nuk ju duan ketu? Kur ti e ofendon dhe percmon ate person ne ate menyre, si mendon se do te reagoje ai: do te thote faleminderit apo do te nxjerri syte?

Ti shkruaj keto gjera, qe te te ndihmoj te shkundesh mentalitetin komunist qe ti shpalos shume hapur me ato qe shpreh, me shpresen se duke e bere kete gje do perqafosh kulturen demokratike qe aq shume te mungon ty, i mungon gjithe shoqerise shqiptare. Me nje fjali, problemi yt eshte se ti akoma nuk di qe te gjitha te mirat e nje shoqerie, vete ekzistenca e saj si shoqeri e si popull, fillon me respektimin e lirise se njeriut. Liria e ndergjegjes, ne te cilen ben pjese edhe liria e besimit fetar, eshte liria primare e njeriut. Nese ti nuk respekton lirine e besimit te cdo shqiptari, shoqeria shqiptare as qe nuk ekziston, e jo me ta percash. Liria eshte amalgami qe mban se bashku nje shoqeri multi-fetare e multi-etnike si ajo shqiptare.

Ah dhe dicka:

Tani ta marr vesh une, cfare kerkon ti qe te beje stafi i forumit:

A. T'i perjashtojme te gjithe shqiptaret qe kane nje besim fetar?
B. Te censurojme te gjitha mendimet e anetareve qe kane nje besim fetar?
C. Te mos kemi asnje nenforum fetar ne forum?

Albo

----------

